# No hot water out of my kitchen faucet



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Have you ever had hot water here ? If the water line is connected to the hot water line you should have hot water out of the stop


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Does water come out of the hot water supply pipe and if it does, is it hot? If it comes out, but of little volume, make sure valve is fully open. Any other plumbing work done in the house recently? Is this pipe far from the water heater?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

You disconnected the hot water supply line where? From the faucet set itself, or from the stop valve? IF you have the supply line disconnected from the stop valve, and the stop valve is one of those plastic 1/4 turn type, this may be your problem. These, IMO, are notorious for the handle spinning on the stem and the ball inside the valve body not turning. Unfortunately you will have to shut off the water supply to the entire home to remove this stop valve for inspection.


----------



## JLTapia (Jul 27, 2010)

kenmac said:


> Have you ever had hot water here ? If the water line is connected to the hot water line you should have hot water out of the stop


Yes, I remember having hot water like a year ago.


----------



## JLTapia (Jul 27, 2010)

bob22 said:


> Does water come out of the hot water supply pipe and if it does, is it hot? If it comes out, but of little volume, make sure valve is fully open. Any other plumbing work done in the house recently? Is this pipe far from the water heater?


 
Yes, water comes out of the hot water supply pipe but it is not hot. I comes out at room temperature and just a little bit warm sometimes. It comes out at full volume. I replaced the water heater about a month ago but I had this problem even before. I bought this house about a year ago and it is about 6 years old. The faucet is a bit far from the water heater, but my shower is farther from the water heater and I get hot water in my shower.


----------



## JLTapia (Jul 27, 2010)

Thurman said:


> You disconnected the hot water supply line where? From the faucet set itself, or from the stop valve? IF you have the supply line disconnected from the stop valve, and the stop valve is one of those plastic 1/4 turn type, this may be your problem. These, IMO, are notorious for the handle spinning on the stem and the ball inside the valve body not turning. Unfortunately you will have to shut off the water supply to the entire home to remove this stop valve for inspection.


 
I disconnected it from the stop valve. But the stop valve is not one of those plastic ones. It is one of those silver metal ones.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

JTapia said:


> Yes, water comes out of the hot water supply pipe but it is not hot. I comes out at room temperature and just a little bit warm sometimes. It comes out at full volume. I replaced the water heater about a month ago but I had this problem even before. I bought this house about a year ago and it is about 6 years old. The faucet is a bit far from the water heater, but my shower is farther from the water heater and I get hot water in my shower.


Makes no sense to me since shower gets hot water and is further away (and when it does; does the kitchen water still not get hot?) unless there is some mixing valve or some sort of crossover with cold water supply possibility and/or this piping is exposed to very cold temperatures somewhere and is taking the heat from the water to warm up, delaying hot water delivery.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

JTapia said:


> I disconnected it from the stop valve. But the stop valve is not one of those plastic ones. It is one of those silver metal ones.


Ayuh,... Is hot water available *At* the stop valve,..??

If so, the faucet cartridge is stuck/ corroded/ plugged...


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

That is, now that you disconnected the faucet lead from the shutoff (stop) valve, if you let the water run longer from the stop valve into a bucket below then does the water get hot eventually?


----------



## JLTapia (Jul 27, 2010)

bob22 said:


> Makes no sense to me since shower gets hot water and is further away (and when it does; does the kitchen water still not get hot?) unless there is some mixing valve or some sort of crossover with cold water supply possibility and/or this piping is exposed to very cold temperatures somewhere and is taking the heat from the water to warm up, delaying hot water delivery.


 
You are right, it does not make sense at all and that's why i'm seeking help here in this forum. I've tried a lot of things and nothing seems to work.


----------



## JLTapia (Jul 27, 2010)

AllanJ said:


> That is, now that you disconnected the faucet lead from the shutoff (stop) valve, if you let the water run longer from the stop valve into a bucket below then does the water get hot eventually?


When i disconnected it, I only let it run for like 2 minutes. I guess I need to disconnect it again and let it run for 5-10 minutes to see if I get hot water.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

JTapia said:


> When i disconnected it, I only let it run for like 2 minutes. I guess I need to disconnect it again and let it run for 5-10 minutes to see if I get hot water.


 
If it's tied to the hot water side of the wh, it will have to get hot out of the stop valve sooner or later


----------

